# Make a pun out of the previous posters username



## Rcuber123 (Jan 15, 2017)

By posting here u are agreeing to let people mare fun of your username.
Have fun!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 10, 2017)

R u a cuber?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 10, 2017)

Must remind 2368


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 13, 2017)

R Cubers 123 (in the world)?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 13, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> R Cubers 123 (in the world)?


Fake dem maps


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 15, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Fake dem maps


R cubers able to solve it in 123 minutes?


----------



## Liam Wadek (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't even know wth your name is rn


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2017)

I am Wade, K.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Feb 28, 2017)

Order way, person


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 28, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Order way, person


Gee old cubes at wendies dine


----------



## Bablint (Mar 4, 2017)

r cube kidding me?!


----------



## Fawn (Mar 4, 2017)

Bablint said:


> r cube kidding me?!



Why would he be kidding you? You need to get some of that bab lint out of your ears.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 5, 2017)

Faun


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2017)

RC cuber, Model#123


----------



## asacuber (Apr 1, 2017)

pls solve that cube 4 me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

As a cuber, ...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> As a cuber, ...


Just in time cuber

That was hard...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Just in time cuber
> 
> That was hard...


My 2x2 fmr. state record was "just in time" lol

*SKIP*


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow you finished your cube just in time! Congrats!


----------



## vm70 (Apr 17, 2017)

If you want to succeed in geometry class you need to draw an awesome arc.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 17, 2017)

When your driving a car, your going Vmmm 70Mph


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 18, 2017)

Mastermind= Marcin Zalewski cuz 23.68
Mastermind=cheater


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a person who claims to be a mastermind, but isn't.
I have an apple.
I have a pen.
So, what do I make?

Fake mastermind, apple pen.



Spoiler



Could come up with nothing better.


----------



## FakeMMAP (May 2, 2017)

you're a part of the "Awesome Acronym Rearranger Club"



Spoiler



same


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 2, 2017)

Oh, come on! Isn't this thread dying? It's only a matter of time before fake members misdirect all people.


----------



## Runnerboy1008 (May 19, 2017)

More like "Awesome Airlines Reporting Corporation"


----------



## Umm Roux? (May 22, 2017)

How do you ruin a mother's life? You can run over her boy and de(10)(8) her house.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 9, 2017)

Yum, roux


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 14, 2017)

CrazyBadCuber shot his C4Y Gigaminx and it exploded. From this point forward I'm gonna call him Dr. Detonation


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 18, 2017)

trying to think about a pun....

shoot, my head is blocked, I can't think!


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

MeMyselfAndPi's LL skip is fake...


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 20, 2017)

I AM a cuber


----------



## AwesomeARC (Jun 26, 2017)

R you a cuber?


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

You owe me some arches.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 25, 2018)

I *t*hi*nk* you're a cuber


----------



## ypermcuber (Apr 3, 2018)

do you play oboes


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 4, 2018)

Y U DO PERMS???


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't know about you, but driving that tnk ( Tank ) was a lot of fun.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

The admin Dun can ban non-cubers.


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 9, 2018)

TNK you for that reply.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 9, 2018)

Zack sucks at cubing


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 9, 2018)

Are you a scramble


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 10, 2018)

Zaksox
Zak
Zal
Zalewski
Marcin zalewski
Zaksox cheat on comps


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2018)

Zak’s socks are smelly.


----------



## Zaksox (Apr 10, 2018)

binary?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Z AK sucks better use M16.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

LOOLOLOLOLOOL


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 11, 2018)

I like the tank RU251. Its so fast (I havent played WOT for a long time now)


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 11, 2018)

You cannot do R U for 1001010101001 times, it wont be solved


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 24, 2018)

tnk451?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

Stop playing with decimals. I know that you are supposed to use binary from your username.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tnk1010101010101010101


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

Let 1 be tnk
Let 0 be 351
1001010101001=tnk351351tnk351tnk351tnk351tnk351351tnk


----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 28, 2018)

Zach, where are my socks?


Zaksox said:


> TNK you for that reply.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)

The newest type of light bulb contains flame.


----------



## Kumato (Apr 29, 2018)

Nynphadora Tonks351


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## LightFlame_ (Apr 29, 2018)

i think im a tree, fine one


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 30, 2018)

Let it get higher, Tom.
Find list: AohunMegaminxEmulator_


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 30, 2018)

The nerd kid 351


----------



## ypermcuber (May 1, 2018)

do u do code


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 1, 2018)

Ypermcubing


----------



## Kumato (May 8, 2018)

Oh, Hi, ኩ!
Yeah, that's your name in binary


----------



## tnk351 (May 8, 2018)

Kumatomato.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 9, 2018)

tank 351


----------



## tnk351 (May 9, 2018)

� is what i get when i convert ur name to english.


----------



## 1001010101001 (May 9, 2018)

thenerdkid351


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 10, 2018)

your only fmc attempt was dnf


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 11, 2018)

This is not an instult the last person thread!


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 11, 2018)

sorry XD


----------



## ophir (Jun 11, 2018)

thinking, not cubing (with a k replacing the c) (for) 351 (days).


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 12, 2018)

Taphir


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 15, 2018)

10 times 01 is 010, times 10 that's 100, first digit is 1, quick mafs


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 21, 2018)

Google maps just scammed me


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

honestly, ive never seen a fowler comment


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

These lights are flaming my eyes.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 2, 2018)

There was someone who used to fingertrick cubers at comps, but that's illegal now.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 4, 2018)

Metallic Silver.
its _silver, _but _metallic_
(this is more of an up reference than an actual pun)


----------



## FingertrickCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

The lighter flames are hot, but stove flames are hotter.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

I can also do magic tricks with my fingers


----------



## reagan (Sep 10, 2018)

I like mac ay, but pc is better


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a realgan not a fakegan like a rubik's brand


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Loser I am what deck


----------

